# The perfect picture "Star"



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't afford a D-SLR unlike a few people who have the money to go out and buy one and have no idea of using it, one of my pet hates but I'll get over it.

So in the meantime you will have to put up with my bog standard camera pictures 

I'm always trying to get the perfect shot but dogs are fast and when you think that's the shot they flippin move 

Took this earlier today and thought it would be no good, just checked the memory card and was delighted with the outcome of this one of "Star"


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Same picture only in Black & White


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the one that is in black and white. You can see the expression really clearly in the eyes.


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Lovely picture


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful picture!!!:001_wub:


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Stunning x


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Calinyx said:


> Love the one that is in black and white. You can see the expression really clearly in the eyes.


Thank you Calinyx, yes the B/W has grown on me more now the more I look at it. The look says it all really it doe's like, c'mon Dad hurry up and take the picture then I'll move on to chewing more skirting board or door frame, or even rip out you're strawberry plants, ohh hang on there is none left as I've trashed them 

Thank you Jackie, Loz and Jen for the kind comments  x


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I've only just got my 1st DSLR camera after having point and shoot cameras before, I got mine 2nd hand on ebay, it's hardly been used. My last point and shoot died about a month ago and I did look at the latest model of the 1 I'd had, but thought I'd look into DSLR's as well and the DSLR was only a little more (2nd hand). I love my DSLR, it's still got all the auto settings, which is all I've used so far (hopefully learn to use it to it's full advantage), but the thing I really like it when you press the button it takes the pic instantly, unlike my point and shoots that had a time lag, so making action shots so much easier, even posed pics!


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Good afternoon Oenoke 

I'm a bit dubious about buying one second hand off ebay, I think Jessops do second hand so off them you know it's ok and not dropped or anything.

I am tempted though to get one off ebay in time if I can find one at the right price. I was on the lookout for the older Nikon D3000 maybe one day 

You are right about the compacts having a delay, my fuji 9600 is not too bad though.


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Just found a bargain on argos if anybody is interested 

Buy Nikon D3000 10.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm Lens at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Digital SLR cameras.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I did look at the Nikon D3000, but it didn't have video on it, so I discounted it, I was looking at the Nikon D3100 and Canon 500d (I liked the Canon 550d, but it was just a bit too pricey), I got a Canon 500d in the end for 380 pounds incl postage, I had set a limit of 350 pounds and you can pick up a Nikon D3100 or Canon 500d for that, but the 1 I bought was hardly used.


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds like you got a bargain, good on you 

I wouldn't be too fussed on no video on the D3000 as I have a compact Lumix that shoots HD and also I have the Kodak zx1 about the size of a mobile phone which records hi def so on the DSLR I'd be ok without it.

I am tempted by the one at Argos, if I can sell my S9600 I might go for it, trouble is second hand the 9600 is selling for £150 plus, if I can sell it for £120 then I'd let it go and head over to argos


----------

